# does bad weather interfere with homing instinct?



## sky (Apr 26, 2003)

if so, then these birds dont really live up to their reputation....so is a cloudy/rainy day the worse case scenario? or just a little problem for homers?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

There is certainly a theory that electrical storms can interfere with the homing ability - but then, there are plenty of theories (radio or mobile telephone masts, for instance).

Bad weather generally - high wind, heavy rain, etc. are unlikely to have any effect on their homing instinct, but can have a more practical effect on a long race. 

A bird which is continually having to compensate in its navigation for strong wind blowing it off course may become exhausted, or collide with something. Flying in prolonged rain could overcome its normal 'waterproofing' to the extent that it becomes too soggy to maintain flight. These problems are only to be expected.

Many releases in or to the UK will be held over in bad conditions for those kinds of reasons. 

John


----------



## Christina Coughlin (Dec 29, 2002)

Just from observations, my birds are in a flight outside and on a very windy, foggy or very rainy day they refuse to go out side the loft. Some of my birds have never been out side of a loft or flight but many of them are retired racers and one of them is a flightless feral and she won't go out side the loft in any rain or wind. It has to be very nice and calm out side before she will go walk around with her mate.

I think it is just more of a danger to them because the hawks are usually out hunting then too.

Just a thought,


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting observation, Christina. 

The ferals who visit my balcony are very reluctant in high wind. I live on a coast with prevailing SW wind, and if they fly across the street from the opposite roof they have a tail wind. 

On a rough day, they can overshoot and hit the window, or the air current around the building can force them into the side of the balcony wall instead of over the top.

John


----------

